# Oliy, Rich, & Flavorful Choix Supreme ****



## Bruin7 (Sep 6, 2007)

REMOVED because some people have a problem with this...
_*El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme Cab of 50*_


----------



## doubled (Jul 23, 2007)

WOW:dr


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Bruin7 said:


> REMOVED because some people have a problem with this...
> _*El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme Cab of 50*_


Was it just a photo of the cab? If so what is the problem?


----------



## Bruin7 (Sep 6, 2007)

Sandman said:


> Was it just a photo of the cab? If so what is the problem?


Someone PM'd me and said that it wasn't a good idea to post the pic.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Why not?

You dont live in Atlanta anymore...RIGHT?


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

sad....


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I could be wrong but it might have something to do with this thread started by one of our more respected FOG's.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=67388


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

This is understandably an important issue for our US residents, but what is CS's policy towards non-US people posting pictures of Habanos?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Harpo said:


> This is understandably an important issue for our US residents, but what is CS's policy towards non-US people posting pictures of Habanos?


I'm not answering that question since I'm not a mod...

I just find it funny that you'd say "us U.S. residents" but have made your profile a UK location. Being disingenuous tends to be a character trait that folks around here aren't too fond of, fyi. 

Bruin7: why don't you bring that cab with you to BlueHavana2 today and show me in person. I'll bring a cab of something else for show and tell....  LoL!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

The Professor said:


> I'm not answering that question since I'm not a mod...No, but you're a Doctor and you stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night.
> 
> I just find it funny that you'd say "us U.S. residents" but have made your profile a UK location. Being disingenuous tends to be a character trait that folks around here aren't too fond of, fyi.
> :tpd:
> ...


Hmmm...I'll show you mine if you show me yours, eh? Could be an interesting herf.:tu


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

The Professor said:


> I'm not answering that question since I'm not a mod...
> 
> I just find it funny that you'd say "us U.S. residents" but have made your profile a UK location. Being disingenuous tends to be a character trait that folks around here aren't too fond of, fyi.


My quote actually says "our US residents", meaning the residents of our fine Club Stogie community that are from the US.

Apologies for any apparent confusion, but I most definitely live in the UK (unless all this terrible weather is a figment of my imagination) and invite any mod to check my IP address for proof. :tu


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

The Professor said:


> I'm not answering that question since I'm not a mod...
> 
> I just find it funny that you'd say "us U.S. residents" but have made your profile a UK location. Being disingenuous tends to be a character trait that folks around here aren't too fond of, fyi.
> 
> Bruin7: why don't you bring that cab with you to BlueHavana2 today and show me in person. I'll bring a cab of something else for show and tell....  LoL!


Darrel, I believe he actually is from London and he said "our U.S. residents".

I think the bottom line is, he is more than welcome to post photos of cigars, as are all members of CS. Now as Mo said , being a U.S. citizen and bragging about an illegal purchase it is not recommended, but just showing a photo of cigars is allowed I believe. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Sandman said:


> Darrel, I believe he actually is from London and he said "our U.S. residents".
> 
> I think the bottom line is, he is more than welcome to post photos of cigars, as are all members of CS. Now as Mo said , being a U.S. citizen and bragging about an illegal purchase it is not recommended, but just showing a photo of cigars is allowed I believe. Could be wrong though.


Thanks for the support and clarification, it's much appreciated!


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

I, being of Canadian residency, take the stand regarding the forum if they can't do it I won't do it. 

I would love to share my new Cuban purchases with my follow board members but since they are not able to post there purchases I believe its only fair I don't post mine.

I am sure they would understand but I think what is good for some of use probably should apply to all of us. Plus I can't imagine how sad I would be if it was the other way around and everyone but new was showing of and basking in their new purchases.

Plus there is always reviews to let people know what your smoking.


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't think you can post pics of CCs if you're not from the US. I had the mods edit one post because it contained a link to a site that sold CCs even though the link wasn't pointing to cigars and I had one link closed because I tried to verify credentials of an online vendor that sold Cubans.

Bottom line is I think the mods get too much grief from the internet police because of Cuban cigar info showing up on a US based site so to save the mods some hassle and perhaps keep this board going it would perhaps be wisest not to do so.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

daniyal said:


> I don't think you can post pics of CCs if you're not from the US. Wrong. I had the mods edit one post because it contained a link to a site that sold CCs you would know this if you read the stickys and welcome PM you received upon registering even though the link wasn't pointing to cigars and I had one link closed because I tried to verify credentials of an online vendor that sold Cubans. also against CS rules.
> 
> Bottom line is I think the mods get too much grief from the internet police the Internet police? who are they? because of Cuban cigar info showing up on a US based site so to save the mods some hassle and perhaps keep this board going it would perhaps be wisest not to do so.


While the board is open to everyone, it is privately owned. The owner sets the rules at his discretion. We are guests here. People are free to stay or leave if they do not like it here.

My guess is that the picture was from a direct link to a Cuban vendor.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

*Moderator wannabes need to use the report post button if they think they see a problem and keep their "helpful" posts and pm's to themselves.
*
Nothing wrong with the occasional pic of cigars, a little discretion is all we ask.

If people would actually READ the pm's and email they receive upon registration, and READ the stickies in the individual forums before posting 99% of the confusion could be avoided.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LeafHog said:


> *Moderator wannabes need to use the report post button if they think they see a problem and keep their "helpful" posts and pm's to themselves.
> *


I couldn't agree more. Instead of being helpful, *"helpful" posts and pm's *can be counterproductive.

It seems, in this case, that is exactly what happened.


----------



## Bruin7 (Sep 6, 2007)

pnoon said:


> While the board is open to everyone, it is privately owned. The owner sets the rules at his discretion. We are guests here. People are free to stay or leave if they do not like it here.
> 
> My guess is that the picture was from a direct link to a Cuban vendor.


Actually no...the picture was my own. I took it with my digital camera and uploaded it with photobucket. I just wish you guys could see the oily goodness. The Professor received on as a gift this afternoon at our herf at Blue Havana II.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Bruin7 said:


> Actually no...the picture was my own. I took it with my digital camera and uploaded it with photobucket. I just wish you guys could see the oily goodness. The Professor received on as a gift this afternoon at our herf at Blue Havana II.


Peter was referring to a post of daniyals that was edited to remove a link, not to your post.

Your post was probably just fine.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> While the board is open to everyone, it is privately owned. The owner sets the rules at his discretion. We are guests here. People are free to stay or leave if they do not like it here.
> 
> My guess is that the picture was from a direct link to a Cuban vendor.





Bruin7 said:


> Actually no...the picture was my own. I took it with my digital camera and uploaded it with photobucket. I just wish you guys could see the oily goodness. The Professor received on as a gift this afternoon at our herf at Blue Havana II.





LeafHog said:


> Peter was referring to a post of daniyals that was edited to remove a link, not to your post.
> 
> Your post was probably just fine.


Actually, Josh, you are mistaken. 
I was guessing that the problem someone had with the pic in the first post was that it was a pic from a site that sells CCs. My "guess" was obviously wrong.

FWIW, there is nothing wrong with posting pics. But everyone should read and then re-read the Discretion thread.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

pnoon said:


> Actually, Josh, you are mistaken.
> I was guessing that the problem someone had with the pic in the first post was that it was a pic from a site that sells CCs. My "guess" was obviously wrong.


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i c.

this is awesome thread. got cookies?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Harpo said:


> My quote actually says "our US residents", meaning the residents of our fine Club Stogie community that are from the US.


My bad ... too much reading and writing lately and I misread. Apologies and no hard feelings, I hope.

:tu


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

The Professor said:


> My bad ... too much reading and writing lately and I misread. Apologies and no hard feelings, I hope.
> 
> :tu


No hard feelings at all! :tu


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

The Professor said:


> Apologies and no hard feelings, I hope.





Harpo said:


> No hard feelings at all!


This was worth repeating ... good form!


----------

